# [Solved]booting panic about open root device

## lcx

 Update for solving this problem: I just use the CD's config file

```
  zcat /proc/config.gz > /usr/src/linux/.config
```

  and then tunes all drivers for my hardware and remove those unused. That is OK.

And many thanks to NeddySeagoon for his kind help  :Wink: 

During booting, my kenrel panics :

 *Quote:*   

> VFS: cannot open root device "(null)" or unknown-block(0,0): error -6
> 
> Please use boot option "root=" .....

 

But I checked my grub.cfg, it does has a root= option pointing to my root partiion.

```

menuentry 'Gentoo GNU/Linux' --class gentoo --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-simple-24288967-ec06-47f9-a114-eb7cf269370f' {

   load_video

   insmod gzio

   insmod part_gpt

   insmod ext2

   set root='hd0,gpt7'

   if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

     search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,gpt7 --hint-efi=hd0,gpt7 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,gpt7  c0bd50bf-1be2-446e-bc74-c5ffca3eaaf6

   else

     search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root c0bd50bf-1be2-446e-bc74-c5ffca3eaaf6

   fi

   echo   'Loading Linux 3.10.7-gentoo ...'

   linux   /kernel-3.10.7-gentoo root=/dev/sda8 ro  

}

```

My loader is  EFI/GRUB2.

The root partition is on /dev/sda8, mounting at /.

The boot partition, where the kernel image resides in is on /dev/sda7,  mounting at /boot.

The ESP(EFI system partition) partition, where the grub2 loader and configuration resides in, is  on /dev/sda2, mounting at /boot/efi.

And just FYI, I don't konw If I correctly configured my SATA disk controller driver in kernel. This is my .config:

http://pastebin.ca/2457656

Thanks !Last edited by lcx on Tue Oct 15, 2013 9:31 am; edited 8 times in total

----------

## lcx

Ah, sorry, could anyone give me a help?

----------

## Hu

Although old, KC13: I just installed a new kernel and it won't boot is good advice.  Have you tried it?

----------

## lcx

 *Hu wrote:*   

> Although old, KC13: I just installed a new kernel and it won't boot is good advice.  Have you tried it?

 

Hi, Hu

I've followed the wiki, and checked my configuration, and recompiled, but the problem remains.

Kernel still panics with message:

VFS: Cannnot open root device "(null)" or unknow-block(0,0): error -6

It seems that I did not provide the root filesystem path, but as the grub.cfg says, it did.

----------

## Hu

You did not provide a usable root device.  You may be passing a device, but if the kernel cannot operate it, then it will still panic.  That is why I directed you to the FAQ.

----------

## lcx

 *Hu wrote:*   

> You did not provide a usable root device.  You may be passing a device, but if the kernel cannot operate it, then it will still panic.  That is why I directed you to the FAQ.

 

Thanks!

Sorry, I don't quite understand what  usable means. Now I could definitely assure that I have built the correct high level drvier sd and low level drvier ahci for my SATA disk, which the root filesystem resides in,  and also built in the support for ext2/ext4  filesystem for the  boot partition and root partition.   

But the panic still shows that  it got a (null) value from the root= kernel parameter.

So I think will this is caused by the grub2? But I am not sure and I've checked thoroughly the FAQ, it doesn't memtion this.

----------

## lcx

Ok, I now follow the FAQ and list some important info below:

1. the .config portion:

```

#

# SCSI device support

#

CONFIG_SCSI_MOD=y

# CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DMA=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_TGT is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SCAN_ASYNC is not set

#

# SCSI Transports

#

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATA is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_HOST_SMP=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SRP_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL_PCMCIA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_OSD_INITIATOR is not set

CONFIG_ATA=y

# CONFIG_ATA_NONSTANDARD is not set

CONFIG_ATA_VERBOSE_ERROR=y

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_SATA_ZPODD is not set

CONFIG_SATA_PMP=y

#

# Controllers with non-SFF native interface

#

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI_PLATFORM=y

# CONFIG_SATA_INIC162X is not set

CONFIG_SATA_ACARD_AHCI=y

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL24 is not set

CONFIG_ATA_SFF=y

#

# SFF controllers with custom DMA interface

#

# CONFIG_PDC_ADMA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_QSTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SX4 is not set

CONFIG_ATA_BMDMA=y

#

# SATA SFF controllers with BMDMA

#

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_SATA_HIGHBANK is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_MV is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_NV is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SVW is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_ULI is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VITESSE is not set

#

# PATA SFF controllers with BMDMA

#

# CONFIG_PATA_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ARASAN_CF is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ARTOP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ATP867X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5536 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CYPRESS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_EFAR is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT37X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X2N is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X3 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT8213 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_JMICRON is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MARVELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NETCELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NINJA32 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTIDMA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC2027X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RADISYS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RDC is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SCH is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SERVERWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIL680 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_WINBOND is not set

#

# PIO-only SFF controllers

#

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD640_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87410 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PCMCIA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RZ1000 is not set

#

# Generic fallback / legacy drivers

#

# CONFIG_PATA_ACPI is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_LEGACY is not set

CONFIG_MD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD=y

CONFIG_MD_AUTODETECT=y

# CONFIG_MD_LINEAR is not set

# CONFIG_MD_RAID0 is not set

# CONFIG_MD_RAID1 is not set

# CONFIG_MD_RAID10 is not set

# CONFIG_MD_RAID456 is not set

# CONFIG_MD_MULTIPATH is not set

# CONFIG_MD_FAULTY is not set

# CONFIG_BCACHE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=y

# CONFIG_DM_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_DM_CRYPT is not set

# CONFIG_DM_SNAPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_DM_THIN_PROVISIONING is not set

# CONFIG_DM_CACHE is not set

CONFIG_DM_MIRROR=y

# CONFIG_DM_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_DM_LOG_USERSPACE is not set

CONFIG_DM_ZERO=y

# CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH is not set

# CONFIG_DM_DELAY is not set

# CONFIG_DM_UEVENT is not set

# CONFIG_DM_FLAKEY is not set

# CONFIG_DM_VERITY is not set

# CONFIG_TARGET_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

# CONFIG_NOZOMI is not set

# CONFIG_ISI is not set

# CONFIG_N_HDLC is not set

# CONFIG_N_GSM is not set

# CONFIG_TRACE_SINK is not set

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_DCACHE_WORD_ACCESS=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR=y

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XIP is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_DEFAULTS_TO_ORDERED=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY is not set

CONFIG_EXT4_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT4_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT4_FS_SECURITY=y

# CONFIG_EXT4_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_JBD2=y

# CONFIG_JBD2_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_GFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_OCFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BTRFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_NILFS2_FS is not set

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_FILE_LOCKING=y

CONFIG_FSNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y

# CONFIG_FANOTIFY is not set

CONFIG_QUOTA=y

CONFIG_QUOTA_NETLINK_INTERFACE=y

# CONFIG_PRINT_QUOTA_WARNING is not set

# CONFIG_QUOTA_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_QUOTA_TREE=y

# CONFIG_QFMT_V1 is not set

CONFIG_QFMT_V2=y

CONFIG_QUOTACTL=y

CONFIG_QUOTACTL_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

# CONFIG_FUSE_FS is not set

CONFIG_GENERIC_ACL=y

```

2. the lspci  portion(from the BootCD)

```
00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family 6-port SATA Controller 1 [AHCI mode] (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 3978

   Kernel driver in use: ahci

```

3. the /etc/fstab  file 

```

/dev/sda7           /boot              ext2          defaults,noatime       1 2

/dev/sda2           /boot/efi         vfat            defaults                    0 2

/dev/sda8            /                     ext4          noatime                    0 1

/dev/sda9            none              swap         sw                            0 0

/dev/sda10          /home            ext4          defaults,noatime      0 0

/dev/cdrom          /mnt/cdrom     auto         noauto,ro                 0 0

/dev/fd0              /mnt/floppy      auto         noauto                     0 0

```

4. the  grub.cfg portion

```
### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/10_linux ###

menuentry 'Gentoo GNU/Linux' --class gentoo --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-simple-24288967-ec06-47f9-a114-eb7cf269370f' {

   load_video

   insmod gzio

   insmod part_gpt

   insmod ext2

   set root='hd0,gpt7'

   if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

     search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,gpt7 --hint-efi=hd0,gpt7 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,gpt7  c0bd50bf-1be2-446e-bc74-c5ffca3eaaf6

   else

     search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root c0bd50bf-1be2-446e-bc74-c5ffca3eaaf6

   fi

   echo   'Loading Linux 3.10.7-gentoo ...'

   linux   /kernel-3.10.7-gentoo root=/dev/sda8 ro  

}
```

----------

## Hu

If you are sure this is a GRUB2 problem, then the FAQ I referenced will not help much.  Check the value of /proc/cmdline right before it panics, or look at the first few lines of kernel output at boot to see it.  That will tell you whether GRUB2 passed the parameters you told it to pass.

----------

## lcx

 *Hu wrote:*   

> If you are sure this is a GRUB2 problem, then the FAQ I referenced will not help much.  Check the value of /proc/cmdline right before it panics, or look at the first few lines of kernel output at boot to see it.  That will tell you whether GRUB2 passed the parameters you told it to pass.

 

Thanks!

How to check the  /proc/cmdline value  during booting?

I've tried to boot into BootCD and mounted the root partition, but found no messages   log.[/b]

----------

## boerKrelis

Ok, you got the block device driver, you got the filesystem support.... but... Are you on GPT and do you have GPT support in your kernel?

----------

## lcx

 *boerKrelis wrote:*   

> Ok, you got the block device driver, you got the filesystem support.... but... Are you on GPT and do you have GPT support in your kernel?

 

Hi, boerKrelis,

yep, I am using GPT+UEFI.

I've checked the .config, and I think I built the support for GPT in kernel - the CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION is set.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

lcx,

```
unknown-block(0,0)
```

means the kernel cannot find your root partition.

Grub did its stuff, and loaded the kernel, which suggests that grub itself is ok.  The root=, might not be but the panic message should have provided a list of block devices the kernel can see.

```
CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION=y
```

is good.  Its needed to read GPT partition tables.

Your SATA setup looks good too.

Even with an incorrect root= passed to the kernel, then numbers in unknown-block(0,0), should not be 0,0.

This suggests you are not loading the kernel you think you are ... at least, you may not be loading the kernel that came from the .config you posted.

Lets check some timestamps in your chroot.

It all starts with /usr/src/linux/.config, which should be the oldest file.

The kernel in the build location is at /usr/src/linux/arch/x86/boot/bzImage if it came from the .config above, it must be newer.

Now look in /boot, there should be a kernel file there with the same timestamp as the bzImage above.

Ask yourself if thats the correct date/time of your most recent kernel build.

Make a note of the filename of that kernel.

Look in grub.cfg and check thats the kernel that is actually being loaded.

If any of the above does not check out, you need to find out why and fix it.

----------

## lcx

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Lets check some timestamps in your chroot.
> 
> It all starts with /usr/src/linux/.config, which should be the oldest file.
> ...

 

Hi, NeddySeagoon,

I've checked all the timestamps and found all are correct.

And I cleaned the old build and made a fresh compilation and carefully checked all the timestamps

to make sure they are what I want.

Then I ran grub-mkconfig, it cleverly recognized my newly compiled and renamed kernel image.

To be more sure, I deliberately moved the kernel image to other place and not updated the grub.cfg,

and during booting, the grub complained quickly.  After I moved it back, it loaded the kernel happlily.

So I think It _did_ recognize my new kernel .

But sadly,   the panic problem remains with same messages...

----------

## NeddySeagoon

lcx,

It was worth the check - its a common cause of "everything looks ok but it still doesn't work".

Since root is not yet mounted but grub has done its thing and loaded your kernel, there are only three things involved.

the kernel parameters on the kernel line in grub.cfg

the kernel itself,

the inirramfs, if you have one.

Everything else needs root to be mounted before it can be accessed.

Oh, there is one more thing ... do you have any USB storage devices attached during your boot?

If so, they may be enumerated before your internal HDD, so it could become /dev/sdb or something.

Shutdown, remove all your external storage devices and reboot to test. 

If that fails, post the output of lspci and your grub.cfg here and put your current kernel .config on a pastebin.

----------

## lcx

Thanks, NeddySeagoon !

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

>  there are only three things involved.
> 
> the kernel parameters on the kernel line in grub.cfg
> 
> the kernel itself,
> ...

 

I don't use initramfs, so there maybe only two things involved. 

   1. For the kernel parameter, as I stated in the previous post, I saw grub2 making 

      correct config for the root parameter - I _do_ have the root partition residing in

      /dev/sda8 .

    2.  For the kernel itself, from the last post, I think it is correct too.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Oh, there is one more thing ... do you have any USB storage devices attached during your boot?
> 
> If so, they may be enumerated before your internal HDD, so it could become /dev/sdb or something.
> ...

 

Ah, I did have a USB device attached.  But after I removed it and retried booting,  the same panic...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> If that fails, post the output of lspci and your grub.cfg here and put your current kernel .config on a pastebin.
> 
> 

 

1.  lspci  (from BootCD, not chroot'ed)

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor DRAM Controller (rev 06)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor PCI Express x16 Controller (rev 06)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 4th Gen Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 06)

00:03.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor HD Audio Controller (rev 06)

00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family USB xHCI (rev 04)

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 04)

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family USB EHCI #2 (rev 04)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port #1 (rev d4)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port #4 (rev d4)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port #5 (rev d4)

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family USB EHCI #1 (rev 04)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation HM86 Express LPC Controller (rev 04)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family 6-port SATA Controller 1 [AHCI mode] (rev 04)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller (rev 04)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation Device 0fcd (rev a1)

08:00.0 Ethernet controller: Qualcomm Atheros QCA8171 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 10)

09:00.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR9485 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)

```

2. grub.cfg ( I booted the Gentoo GNU/Linux entry)

```

#

# DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE

#

# It is automatically generated by grub2-mkconfig using templates

# from /etc/grub.d and settings from /etc/default/grub

#

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/00_header ###

if [ -s $prefix/grubenv ]; then

  load_env

fi

if [ "${next_entry}" ] ; then

   set default="${next_entry}"

   set next_entry=

   save_env next_entry

   set boot_once=true

else

   set default="0"

fi

if [ x"${feature_menuentry_id}" = xy ]; then

  menuentry_id_option="--id"

else

  menuentry_id_option=""

fi

export menuentry_id_option

if [ "${prev_saved_entry}" ]; then

  set saved_entry="${prev_saved_entry}"

  save_env saved_entry

  set prev_saved_entry=

  save_env prev_saved_entry

  set boot_once=true

fi

function savedefault {

  if [ -z "${boot_once}" ]; then

    saved_entry="${chosen}"

    save_env saved_entry

  fi

}

function load_video {

  if [ x$feature_all_video_module = xy ]; then

    insmod all_video

  else

    insmod efi_gop

    insmod efi_uga

    insmod ieee1275_fb

    insmod vbe

    insmod vga

    insmod video_bochs

    insmod video_cirrus

  fi

}

if [ x$feature_default_font_path = xy ] ; then

   font=unicode

else

insmod part_gpt

insmod ext2

set root='hd0,gpt8'

if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,gpt8 --hint-efi=hd0,gpt8 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,gpt8  24288967-ec06-47f9-a114-eb7cf269370f

else

  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 24288967-ec06-47f9-a114-eb7cf269370f

fi

    font="/usr/share/grub/unicode.pf2"

fi

if loadfont $font ; then

  set gfxmode=auto

  load_video

  insmod gfxterm

  set locale_dir=$prefix/locale

  set lang=en_US

  insmod gettext

fi

terminal_output gfxterm

if sleep --interruptible 0 ; then

  set timeout=10

fi

### END /etc/grub.d/00_header ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/10_linux ###

menuentry 'Gentoo GNU/Linux' --class gentoo --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-simple-24288967-ec06-47f9-a114-eb7cf269370f' {

   load_video

   insmod gzio

   insmod part_gpt

   insmod ext2

   set root='hd0,gpt7'

   if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

     search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,gpt7 --hint-efi=hd0,gpt7 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,gpt7  c0bd50bf-1be2-446e-bc74-c5ffca3eaaf6

   else

     search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root c0bd50bf-1be2-446e-bc74-c5ffca3eaaf6

   fi

   echo   'Loading Linux 3.10.7-gentoo-new ...'

   linux   /kernel-3.10.7-gentoo-new root=/dev/sda8 ro  

}

submenu 'Advanced options for Gentoo GNU/Linux' $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-advanced-24288967-ec06-47f9-a114-eb7cf269370f' {

   menuentry 'Gentoo GNU/Linux, with Linux 3.10.7-gentoo-new' --class gentoo --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-3.10.7-gentoo-new-advanced-24288967-ec06-47f9-a114-eb7cf269370f' {

      load_video

      insmod gzio

      insmod part_gpt

      insmod ext2

      set root='hd0,gpt7'

      if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,gpt7 --hint-efi=hd0,gpt7 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,gpt7  c0bd50bf-1be2-446e-bc74-c5ffca3eaaf6

      else

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root c0bd50bf-1be2-446e-bc74-c5ffca3eaaf6

      fi

      echo   'Loading Linux 3.10.7-gentoo-new ...'

      linux   /kernel-3.10.7-gentoo-new root=/dev/sda8 ro  

   }

   menuentry 'Gentoo GNU/Linux, with Linux 3.10.7-gentoo-new (recovery mode)' --class gentoo --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-3.10.7-gentoo-new-recovery-24288967-ec06-47f9-a114-eb7cf269370f' {

      load_video

      insmod gzio

      insmod part_gpt

      insmod ext2

      set root='hd0,gpt7'

      if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,gpt7 --hint-efi=hd0,gpt7 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,gpt7  c0bd50bf-1be2-446e-bc74-c5ffca3eaaf6

      else

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root c0bd50bf-1be2-446e-bc74-c5ffca3eaaf6

      fi

      echo   'Loading Linux 3.10.7-gentoo-new ...'

      linux   /kernel-3.10.7-gentoo-new root=/dev/sda8 ro single 

   }

}

### END /etc/grub.d/10_linux ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/20_linux_xen ###

### END /etc/grub.d/20_linux_xen ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober ###

menuentry 'Windows Recovery Environment (loader) (on /dev/sda3)' --class windows --class os $menuentry_id_option 'osprober-chain-BA4A-2122' {

   insmod part_gpt

   insmod fat

   set root='hd0,gpt3'

   if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

     search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,gpt3 --hint-efi=hd0,gpt3 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,gpt3  BA4A-2122

   else

     search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root BA4A-2122

   fi

   drivemap -s (hd0) ${root}

   chainloader +1

}

menuentry 'Windows 8 (loader) (on /dev/sda5)' --class windows --class os $menuentry_id_option 'osprober-chain-26E84D67E84D35F9' {

   insmod part_gpt

   insmod ntfs

   set root='hd0,gpt5'

   if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

     search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,gpt5 --hint-efi=hd0,gpt5 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,gpt5  26E84D67E84D35F9

   else

     search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 26E84D67E84D35F9

   fi

   drivemap -s (hd0) ${root}

   chainloader +1

}

### END /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/40_custom ###

# This file provides an easy way to add custom menu entries.  Simply type the

# menu entries you want to add after this comment.  Be careful not to change

# the 'exec tail' line above.

### END /etc/grub.d/40_custom ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/41_custom ###

if [ -f  ${config_directory}/custom.cfg ]; then

  source ${config_directory}/custom.cfg

elif [ -z "${config_directory}" -a -f  $prefix/custom.cfg ]; then

  source $prefix/custom.cfg;

fi

### END /etc/grub.d/41_custom ###

```

3. .config

http://pastebin.ca/2459706

Just in case these help,  

4.  /etc/fstab

```

/dev/sda7        /boot       ext2      defaults,noatime    1 2

/dev/sda8         /           ext4      noatime             0 1

/dev/sda9        none       swap        sw                    0 0

/dev/sda10      /home      ext4         defaults,noatime    0 0

/dev/cdrom      /mnt/cdrom  auto       noauto,ro             0 0

/dev/fd0        /mnt/floppy   auto       noauto              0 0

/dev/sda2      /boot/efi       vfat        defaults        0 2

```

5 blkid

```

/dev/sda1: LABEL="WINRE_DRV" UUID="DC4A47534A472A1A" TYPE="ntfs" PARTLABEL="Basic data partition" PARTUUID="f06782b9-556e-49b8-91eb-74c1f71b0c5d" 

/dev/sda2: LABEL="EFI-BOOT" UUID="68D0-C49D" TYPE="vfat" PARTLABEL="EFI system partition" PARTUUID="5b3aad31-e812-47ac-b90f-762e7582eef5" 

/dev/sda3: LABEL="LRS_ESP" UUID="BA4A-2122" TYPE="vfat" PARTLABEL="Basic data partition" PARTUUID="cbb34af4-4a41-456c-9715-b740a1f6d6ff" 

/dev/sda5: LABEL="Windows8_OS" UUID="26E84D67E84D35F9" TYPE="ntfs" PARTLABEL="Basic data partition" PARTUUID="c4448f99-9c19-465e-933d-b33681a954a6" 

/dev/sda6: UUID="169811CC56A48EDC" TYPE="ntfs" PARTUUID="adc0d364-c277-435a-923b-dc543aa8c6b3" 

/dev/sda7: UUID="c0bd50bf-1be2-446e-bc74-c5ffca3eaaf6" TYPE="ext2" PARTUUID="f2fa8f8d-09fd-4cc8-ab5e-4f27ae2a0605" 

/dev/sda8: UUID="24288967-ec06-47f9-a114-eb7cf269370f" TYPE="ext4" PARTUUID="7c093552-3fc4-459c-8ba0-50029f77495f" 

/dev/sda9: UUID="c6072bf5-cbe6-4f94-ad43-f543cdf40665" TYPE="swap" PARTUUID="9a4dbe89-4980-461e-bc9d-cd5701f6858f" 

/dev/sda10: UUID="b774ebe2-aff5-462b-b474-7fd8a48675a5" TYPE="ext4" PARTUUID="def59014-fcca-4ec2-80a8-24d35aee5e4a" 

/dev/loop0: TYPE="squashfs" 

/dev/sr0: UUID="2013-07-14-06-54-49-00" LABEL="sysrcd-3.7.1" TYPE="iso9660" 

/dev/sda4: PARTLABEL="Microsoft reserved partition" PARTUUID="013b67e3-60f9-4ba4-8ff6-3796d0ddffec" 

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

lcx,

```
00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family 6-port SATA Controller 1 [AHCI mode] (rev 04) 
```

shows all 6 SATA ports, so thats one question answered. You can see all of your drives.

We cannot tell yet if your Gentoo is on /dev/sda yet though.

grub passes 

```
root=/dev/sda8 ro
```

to the kernel

We know a kernel loads, because it panics :) and we are pretty sure its the right kernel after the tests you did above.

```
CONFIG_ROOT_NFS=y
```

  should be off, its only used on diskless systems.

Generally anything with DEBUG in its name, like  

```
CONFIG_SLUB_DEBUG=y
```

should be off unless the kernel help says it should be on.

All debug options generate log spam and a few interfere with normal device operation. Go though memuconfig and turn off all the dbug options.

```
grep DEBUG /usr/src/linux/.config
```

will give you a list of symbols to search for.

```
CONFIG_EFI=y

CONFIG_EFI_STUB=y
```

i'm not sure what the first one does.  The second one makes a kernel that can be loaded by by an EFI bios, with out the use of a bootloader.

This has its pros and cons.  I don't have an EFI system yet, so I've not gone into it in detail.  

```
CONFIG_HZ_1000=y
```

upsets some older systems. Try using 250Hz or 300Hz.

```
CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX=y
```

needs to be off unless you have a selinux profile, then you need all the selinux policies to go with it.

There doesn't seem to be anything missing but you have a few extras that may be getting in the way, particularly SELinux.

Fix your kernel and try again.

----------

## lcx

Hi, NeddySeagoon.  Thanks for your patience and great help  :Wink: 

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> CONFIG_ROOT_NFS=y
> ```
> ...

 

Now turned off.

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Generally anything with DEBUG in its name, like  
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I've turned off most DEUG options . 

But some seems weird - I couldn't found them in menuconfig at  location where the help text point to .

For example .  CONFIG_SLUB_DEBUG is default on. The help guided me to General Setup,

but I didn't find it.  So I manually commented it out in .config,  but  after I ran make menuconfig, it shows up again  :Wink: 

So I just leaved them as is.

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> CONFIG_EFI=y
> 
> ...

 

CONFIG_EFI is for EFI runtime service support.

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> CONFIG_HZ_1000=y
> ```
> ...

 

Tuned to 300HZ.

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX=y
> ```
> ...

 

menuconfig couldn't guide me to turn off this option.  I couldn't find it as the help text tells me.

So I manually turned of all CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX*  option off. 

After recompiling and  booting,  a panic again !!!

But , this time it is different: 

```

 [    1.524591] ------------[ cut here ]------------

 [    1.525423] WARNING: arch/x86/kernel/smp.c:123 native_smp_send_reschedule+0x52/0x60()

 [    1.526881] Modules linked in:

 [    1.526881] CPU: 1 PID: 1 Comm: swapper/0 Tainted: G            I 3.10.7-gentoo #21

 [    1.526881] Hardware name: LENOVO20216/VIQY0Y1, BIOS 74CN34WW(v2.04) 07/04/2013

 [    1.526881] 0000000000000009 ffff88026f243db8 ffffffff817112f8 ffff88026f243df0

 [    1.526881] ffffffff8103958c 0000000000000000 ffff88026f252a80 00000000fffea229

 [    1.526881] ffff88026f212a80 0000000000000001 ffff88026f243e00 ffffffff81039935

 [    1.528116] Call Trace:

 [    1.528585]  <IRQ> [<ffffffff817112f8>] dump_stack+0x19/0x1b

 [    1.528585]  [<ffffffff8103958c>] warn_slowpath_common+0x5c/0x80

 [    1.528585]  [<ffffffff81039935>] warn_slowpath_null+0x15/0x20

 [    1.528585]  [<ffffffff81023452>] native_smp_send_reschedule+0x52/0x60

 [    1.528585]  [<ffffffff81072513>] trigger_load_balance+0x163/0x200

 [    1.528585]  [<ffffffff810688d9>] scheduler_tick+0xf9/0x130

 [    1.528585]  [<ffffffff810495c1>] update_process_times+0x61/0x70

 [    1.528585]  [<ffffffff81039935>] tick_sched_handle.isra.15+0x31/0x40

 [    1.528585]  [<ffffffff81039935>] tick_sched_timer+0x39/0x60

 [    1.528585]  [<ffffffff81039935>] __run_hrtimer+0x6d/0x190

 [    1.528585]  [<ffffffff81039935>] ? tick_sched_handle.isra.15+0x40/0x40

 [    1.528585]  [<ffffffff81039935>] hrtimer_interrupt+0xef/0x230

 [    1.528585]  [<ffffffff81039935>] smp_apic_timer_interrupt+0x64/0xa0

 [    1.528585]  [<ffffffff81039935>] apic_timer_interrupt+0x6a/0x70

 [    1.528585]  <EOI> [<ffffffff81039935>] ? up+0x2d/0x50

 [    1.528585]  [<ffffffff81039935>] ? panic+0x183/0x1bc

 [    1.528585]  [<ffffffff81039935>] mount_block_root+0x208/0x284

 [    1.528585]  [<ffffffff81039935>] mount_root+0x63/0x65

 [    1.528585]  [<ffffffff81039935>] prepare_namespace+0x13c/0x174

 [    1.528585]  [<ffffffff81039935>] kernel_init_freeable+0x1cc/0x1da

 [    1.528585]  [<ffffffff81039935>] ? do_early_param+0x88/0x88

 [    1.528585]  [<ffffffff81039935>] ? rest_init+0x80/0x80

 [    1.528585]  [<ffffffff81039935>] kernel_init+0x9/0x180

 [    1.528585]  [<ffffffff81039935>] ret_from_fork+0x7C/0xb0

 [    1.528585]  [<ffffffff81039935>] ? rest_init+0x80/0x80

 [    1.528585] ---[ end trace ae11d0bb45464df2 ]---

```

And this is the diff ouput  between  current .config  and the .config before this post.

```

--- oldconfig   2013-09-30 17:46:52.324270835 +0800

+++ config   2013-09-30 17:46:14.000000000 +0800

@@ -193,7 +193,6 @@

 CONFIG_UID16=y

 # CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL is not set

 CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

-# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_ALL is not set

 CONFIG_PRINTK=y

 CONFIG_BUG=y

 CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

@@ -214,7 +213,6 @@

 # Kernel Performance Events And Counters

 #

 CONFIG_PERF_EVENTS=y

-# CONFIG_DEBUG_PERF_USE_VMALLOC is not set

 CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

 CONFIG_SLUB_DEBUG=y

 # CONFIG_COMPAT_BRK is not set

@@ -368,7 +366,6 @@

 CONFIG_CALGARY_IOMMU_ENABLED_BY_DEFAULT=y

 CONFIG_SWIOTLB=y

 CONFIG_IOMMU_HELPER=y

-# CONFIG_MAXSMP is not set

 CONFIG_NR_CPUS=64

 CONFIG_SCHED_SMT=y

 CONFIG_SCHED_MC=y

@@ -451,14 +448,14 @@

 CONFIG_ARCH_RANDOM=y

 CONFIG_X86_SMAP=y

 CONFIG_EFI=y

-CONFIG_EFI_STUB=y

+# CONFIG_EFI_STUB is not set

 CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

 # CONFIG_CC_STACKPROTECTOR is not set

 # CONFIG_HZ_100 is not set

 # CONFIG_HZ_250 is not set

-# CONFIG_HZ_300 is not set

-CONFIG_HZ_1000=y

-CONFIG_HZ=1000

+CONFIG_HZ_300=y

+# CONFIG_HZ_1000 is not set

+CONFIG_HZ=300

 CONFIG_SCHED_HRTICK=y

 CONFIG_KEXEC=y

 CONFIG_CRASH_DUMP=y

@@ -491,12 +488,7 @@

 # CONFIG_PM_WAKELOCKS is not set

 # CONFIG_PM_RUNTIME is not set

 CONFIG_PM=y

-CONFIG_PM_DEBUG=y

-# CONFIG_PM_ADVANCED_DEBUG is not set

-# CONFIG_PM_TEST_SUSPEND is not set

-CONFIG_PM_SLEEP_DEBUG=y

-CONFIG_PM_TRACE=y

-CONFIG_PM_TRACE_RTC=y

+# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set

 CONFIG_ACPI=y

 CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

 CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS=y

@@ -593,7 +585,6 @@

 # CONFIG_PCIEASPM_PERFORMANCE is not set

 CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MSI=y

 CONFIG_PCI_MSI=y

-# CONFIG_PCI_DEBUG is not set

 # CONFIG_PCI_REALLOC_ENABLE_AUTO is not set

 # CONFIG_PCI_STUB is not set

 CONFIG_HT_IRQ=y

@@ -938,7 +929,7 @@

 CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT="minstrel_ht"

 # CONFIG_MAC80211_MESH is not set

 CONFIG_MAC80211_LEDS=y

-CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUGFS=y

+# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUGFS is not set

 # CONFIG_MAC80211_MESSAGE_TRACING is not set

 # CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUG_MENU is not set

 # CONFIG_WIMAX is not set

@@ -967,8 +958,6 @@

 CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=y

 CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE=""

 CONFIG_FW_LOADER_USER_HELPER=y

-# CONFIG_DEBUG_DRIVER is not set

-CONFIG_DEBUG_DEVRES=y

 # CONFIG_SYS_HYPERVISOR is not set

 # CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU_DEVICES is not set

 # CONFIG_DMA_SHARED_BUFFER is not set

@@ -985,7 +974,7 @@

 # CONFIG_PARPORT_AX88796 is not set

 # CONFIG_PARPORT_1284 is not set

 CONFIG_PNP=y

-CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG_MESSAGES=y

+# CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG_MESSAGES is not set

 

 #

 # Protocols

@@ -1502,8 +1491,7 @@

 CONFIG_ATH9K=m

 CONFIG_ATH9K_PCI=y

 CONFIG_ATH9K_AHB=y

-CONFIG_ATH9K_DEBUGFS=y

-CONFIG_ATH9K_MAC_DEBUG=y

+# CONFIG_ATH9K_DEBUGFS is not set

 # CONFIG_ATH9K_LEGACY_RATE_CONTROL is not set

 # CONFIG_ATH9K_HTC is not set

 # CONFIG_CARL9170 is not set

@@ -2508,7 +2496,7 @@

 CONFIG_USB_COMMON=y

 CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

 CONFIG_USB=y

-CONFIG_USB_DEBUG=y

+# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

 CONFIG_USB_ANNOUNCE_NEW_DEVICES=y

 

 #

@@ -2972,7 +2960,7 @@

 CONFIG_NFS_V4=y

 # CONFIG_NFS_SWAP is not set

 # CONFIG_NFS_V4_1 is not set

-CONFIG_ROOT_NFS=y

+# CONFIG_ROOT_NFS is not set

 # CONFIG_NFS_USE_LEGACY_DNS is not set

 CONFIG_NFS_USE_KERNEL_DNS=y

 # CONFIG_NFSD is not set

@@ -3052,72 +3040,29 @@

 CONFIG_FRAME_WARN=2048

 CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y

 # CONFIG_STRIP_ASM_SYMS is not set

-# CONFIG_READABLE_ASM is not set

 # CONFIG_UNUSED_SYMBOLS is not set

 CONFIG_DEBUG_FS=y

 # CONFIG_HEADERS_CHECK is not set

 # CONFIG_DEBUG_SECTION_MISMATCH is not set

-CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL=y

-# CONFIG_DEBUG_SHIRQ is not set

-# CONFIG_LOCKUP_DETECTOR is not set

+# CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL is not set

 # CONFIG_PANIC_ON_OOPS is not set

 CONFIG_PANIC_ON_OOPS_VALUE=0

-# CONFIG_DETECT_HUNG_TASK is not set

-# CONFIG_SCHED_DEBUG is not set

-CONFIG_SCHEDSTATS=y

-CONFIG_TIMER_STATS=y

-# CONFIG_DEBUG_OBJECTS is not set

 # CONFIG_SLUB_DEBUG_ON is not set

 # CONFIG_SLUB_STATS is not set

 CONFIG_HAVE_DEBUG_KMEMLEAK=y

-# CONFIG_DEBUG_KMEMLEAK is not set

-# CONFIG_DEBUG_RT_MUTEXES is not set

-# CONFIG_RT_MUTEX_TESTER is not set

-# CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK is not set

-# CONFIG_DEBUG_MUTEXES is not set

-# CONFIG_DEBUG_LOCK_ALLOC is not set

-# CONFIG_PROVE_LOCKING is not set

-# CONFIG_LOCK_STAT is not set

-# CONFIG_DEBUG_ATOMIC_SLEEP is not set

-# CONFIG_DEBUG_LOCKING_API_SELFTESTS is not set

 CONFIG_STACKTRACE=y

-CONFIG_DEBUG_STACK_USAGE=y

-# CONFIG_DEBUG_KOBJECT is not set

 CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

-# CONFIG_DEBUG_INFO is not set

-# CONFIG_DEBUG_VM is not set

-# CONFIG_DEBUG_VIRTUAL is not set

-# CONFIG_DEBUG_WRITECOUNT is not set

 CONFIG_DEBUG_MEMORY_INIT=y

-# CONFIG_DEBUG_LIST is not set

-# CONFIG_TEST_LIST_SORT is not set

-# CONFIG_DEBUG_SG is not set

-# CONFIG_DEBUG_NOTIFIERS is not set

-# CONFIG_DEBUG_CREDENTIALS is not set

 CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_FRAME_POINTERS=y

 CONFIG_FRAME_POINTER=y

-# CONFIG_BOOT_PRINTK_DELAY is not set

 

 #

 # RCU Debugging

 #

 # CONFIG_SPARSE_RCU_POINTER is not set

-# CONFIG_RCU_TORTURE_TEST is not set

 CONFIG_RCU_CPU_STALL_TIMEOUT=21

-# CONFIG_RCU_CPU_STALL_INFO is not set

-# CONFIG_RCU_TRACE is not set

-# CONFIG_KPROBES_SANITY_TEST is not set

-# CONFIG_BACKTRACE_SELF_TEST is not set

-# CONFIG_DEBUG_BLOCK_EXT_DEVT is not set

-# CONFIG_DEBUG_FORCE_WEAK_PER_CPU is not set

-# CONFIG_DEBUG_PER_CPU_MAPS is not set

 # CONFIG_LKDTM is not set

-# CONFIG_NOTIFIER_ERROR_INJECTION is not set

-# CONFIG_FAULT_INJECTION is not set

-# CONFIG_LATENCYTOP is not set

 CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_DEBUG_STRICT_USER_COPY_CHECKS=y

-# CONFIG_DEBUG_STRICT_USER_COPY_CHECKS is not set

-# CONFIG_DEBUG_PAGEALLOC is not set

 CONFIG_USER_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

 CONFIG_NOP_TRACER=y

 CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_TRACER=y

@@ -3155,34 +3100,22 @@

 # CONFIG_MMIOTRACE is not set

 # CONFIG_RING_BUFFER_BENCHMARK is not set

 # CONFIG_RING_BUFFER_STARTUP_TEST is not set

-# CONFIG_RBTREE_TEST is not set

-# CONFIG_INTERVAL_TREE_TEST is not set

 CONFIG_PROVIDE_OHCI1394_DMA_INIT=y

 # CONFIG_DYNAMIC_DEBUG is not set

 # CONFIG_DMA_API_DEBUG is not set

 # CONFIG_ATOMIC64_SELFTEST is not set

 # CONFIG_SAMPLES is not set

 CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_KGDB=y

-# CONFIG_KGDB is not set

 CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_KMEMCHECK=y

-# CONFIG_KMEMCHECK is not set

 # CONFIG_TEST_STRING_HELPERS is not set

 # CONFIG_TEST_KSTRTOX is not set

 # CONFIG_STRICT_DEVMEM is not set

 CONFIG_X86_VERBOSE_BOOTUP=y

 CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

 CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK_DBGP=y

-CONFIG_DEBUG_STACKOVERFLOW=y

-# CONFIG_X86_PTDUMP is not set

-CONFIG_DEBUG_RODATA=y

-# CONFIG_DEBUG_RODATA_TEST is not set

 # CONFIG_DEBUG_SET_MODULE_RONX is not set

-# CONFIG_DEBUG_NX_TEST is not set

-# CONFIG_DEBUG_TLBFLUSH is not set

-# CONFIG_IOMMU_DEBUG is not set

 # CONFIG_IOMMU_STRESS is not set

 CONFIG_HAVE_MMIOTRACE_SUPPORT=y

-# CONFIG_X86_DECODER_SELFTEST is not set

 CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_0X80=0

 CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_0XED=1

 CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_UDELAY=2

@@ -3192,17 +3125,14 @@

 # CONFIG_IO_DELAY_UDELAY is not set

 # CONFIG_IO_DELAY_NONE is not set

 CONFIG_DEFAULT_IO_DELAY_TYPE=0

-CONFIG_DEBUG_BOOT_PARAMS=y

-# CONFIG_CPA_DEBUG is not set

 CONFIG_OPTIMIZE_INLINING=y

-# CONFIG_DEBUG_NMI_SELFTEST is not set

 

 #

 # Security options

 #

 CONFIG_KEYS=y

 # CONFIG_ENCRYPTED_KEYS is not set

-CONFIG_KEYS_DEBUG_PROC_KEYS=y

+# CONFIG_KEYS_DEBUG_PROC_KEYS is not set

 # CONFIG_SECURITY_DMESG_RESTRICT is not set

 CONFIG_SECURITY=y

 # CONFIG_SECURITYFS is not set

@@ -3210,24 +3140,15 @@

 # CONFIG_SECURITY_NETWORK_XFRM is not set

 # CONFIG_SECURITY_PATH is not set

 # CONFIG_INTEL_TXT is not set

-CONFIG_LSM_MMAP_MIN_ADDR=65536

-CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX=y

-CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_BOOTPARAM=y

-CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_BOOTPARAM_VALUE=1

-CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_DISABLE=y

-CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_DEVELOP=y

-CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_AVC_STATS=y

-CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_CHECKREQPROT_VALUE=1

-# CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_POLICYDB_VERSION_MAX is not set

+# CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX is not set

 # CONFIG_SECURITY_SMACK is not set

 # CONFIG_SECURITY_TOMOYO is not set

 # CONFIG_SECURITY_APPARMOR is not set

 # CONFIG_SECURITY_YAMA is not set

 # CONFIG_IMA is not set

 # CONFIG_EVM is not set

-CONFIG_DEFAULT_SECURITY_SELINUX=y

-# CONFIG_DEFAULT_SECURITY_DAC is not set

-CONFIG_DEFAULT_SECURITY="selinux"

+CONFIG_DEFAULT_SECURITY_DAC=y

+CONFIG_DEFAULT_SECURITY=""

 CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

 

 #

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

lcx,

You must never edit the kernel .config file with $EDITOR.

```
#

# Automatically generated file; DO NOT EDIT.
```

means what it says at the top of the file.

The reason is that some menuconfig options flip three or four .config file entries and things break in very hard to detect ways if you don't do by hand what menuconfig would have done.

Some .config flags are always hidden too, so you can't tell if you made a mistake.

The only fix is to throw the config file away and start again with 

```
make mrproper
```

that destroys your .config file anyway.

If you really have to start with a fresh kernel .config. look at kernel-seeds.org and the Pappys Seeds sticky in Unsupported Software.

A seed is a lean mean .config file that you add your hardware support to to make a working kernel.  

If kernel-seeds.org is down, look in Pappys signature for some mirrors.

----------

## lcx

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> If you really have to start with a fresh kernel .config. look at kernel-seeds.org and the Pappys Seeds sticky in Unsupported Software.
> 
> A seed is a lean mean .config file that you add your hardware support to to make a working kernel.  
> ...

 

Hi, NeddySeagoon, 

I've used the config from kernel-seeds.org and configured the device drivers according to lsmod output,

except the graphic card drivers. Since I have both a Intel integrated graphics card and a NVIDIA card.  and the 

suggestion form kernel-seeds says that If I am running an nVidia card, I don't need to do anything( dunno why !!! ),

so I did nothing.

After booting, the screen only shows  one log from grub:  Loading Linux 3.10.7-gentoo ...

and then it hangs there with no output anymore.

I think it maybe Framebuffer problem and turned the CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE off, but it didn't help.

I am really out of ideas what is wrong...

Here is the new .config file : http://www.pastebin.ca/2460553

----------

## NeddySeagoon

lcx,

```
# CONFIG_DEVTMPFS_MOUNT is not set
```

needs to be on or the init script will be missing /dev/null and /dev/console.

```
# CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y
```

is ok but from memory, you were using a GPT partition table.

If thats right you need to set CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED=y then choose the GPT partition table in the menu.

The nVidia Xorg video driver needs no special kernel support - its all provided in the nVidia binary bob.

The Intel and Nouveau drivers both need kernel support for the Xorg driver.

This kernel support also provides a framebuffer console.

However, both video cards will provide a plain text console with the kernel settings you have now.

Do you have real separate video cards or do you have an Optimus video system.

Thats only one and half video cards - you should use the intel one to get started as the nVidia card cannot refresh the display

----------

## lcx

(Sorry, I was off network these few days)

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Do you have real separate video cards or do you have an Optimus video system.
> 
> Thats only one and half video cards - you should use the intel one to get started as the nVidia card cannot refresh the display

 

I found these two graphics controller from lspci output:

```

00:03.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor HD Audio Controller (rev 06) 

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation Device 0fcd (rev a1) 

```

And I have turned on the options you mentioned above, but it still doesn't help.

I've tried to inspect the diff of the current config(no output) with old config(has output, though it panics),

but found there are so many differences that I don't know which ones I  should tune.

This is the diff

http://pastebin.ca/2463347

 Thanks!

----------

## lcx

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> lcx,
> 
> ```
> # CONFIG_DEVTMPFS_MOUNT is not set
> ```
> ...

 

Hi, NeddySeagoon,

I've figured it out. I just enabled EFI FrameBuffer support.  

Thanks.

----------

